# Slingshot Beauty and Precision From Portugal !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well this is a long overdue shout out for the Q Man's ( Quercusuber ) fine piece of work now in my possession . It is named " Vintage " and was originally shown here :http://slingshotforum.com/topic/45136-small-slingshot-in-cork-oak-vintage/ and nominated for Slingshot of the Month . What can I say . The pictures don't do it justice . The real life look and feel of Portugal's National tree carved to perfection makes my heart beat faster . It's an honor to own and shoot . It is a treasured member of my slingshot family . Its not just a looker but a serious accuracy shooter . Here is a short video of me having my usual fun.






Here is a picture ;


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!
Nice shot with a nicer sling, Marty...she's in good hands


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

A Quercus and its exquisite precision, perfect combination !!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Wowsers  Nice shooting Marty  So happy to see a fine work like this in the hands of someone who know it is to be appreciated and cared for  Q's work is outstanding  Way to go !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I ran upstairs because I had the urge to do it again . I haven't shot OTT configuration in a long time but it seems to be coming back . I usually shoot TTF or outside the fork attachment method . I believe it makes you a better shot to shoot all the various possibilities .


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!

My dear friend, THANK YOU so much for this awesome video!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Every slingshot I make serves a purpose in one's hand. Although small in size (pocketable, I prefer), it seems to fit you in a superb manner.

So much this is true that I almost think this shooter had added some value just by your touch. You, sir, are the king Midas of slingshots!!!!

And this video was so rewarding to watch by me than for you to make it!!! Believe it, my friend!!! AWESOME!!!!

About your accuracy ...what can I say more???? STAGGERING!!!!

You just have made my day!!!!!! :wave:

Best regards ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Q ! You made more than my day with this fine shooter . I usually need a lanyard but not with this one . It opened my eyes to OTT style again .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Amazing shooter in steady hands! Congratulations to you both! :wave:


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome shooting as always and a beautiful slingshot.

I never get tired of seeing you guys light matches.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> A Quercus and its exquisite precision, perfect combination !!!


Q has a artful style of his own and that cork oak is amazing !



Can-Opener said:


> Wowsers  Nice shooting Marty  So happy to see a fine work like this in the hands of someone who know it is to be appreciated and cared for  Q's work is outstanding  Way to go !


I always appreciate the slingshots the craftsmen here make . I tend to favor those over my own . Like the " THUMPER " :thumbsup:



Tremoside said:


> Amazing shooter in steady hands! Congratulations to you both! :wave:


Thanks Mark . It's a mutual partnership with me and this one .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> Awesome shooting as always and a beautiful slingshot.
> 
> I never get tired of seeing you guys light matches.


Thank you brucered ! I never get tired of this shot . It keeps me focused and interested . It just seems to be the coolest of shots . My success rate has really improved since the beginning . It's confidence and belief . Get out there and do it . You don't need a flame to be successful . Hitting the match head or stick is a win ! Those cans then become a whole lot bigger .


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Q-Man makes great slingshots.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Good to see you are the one who ended up with this...

The forward cant of the forks...love that. It adds just a little more draw length but it displays an aggressive pose which appeals to me as a slingshot frame.

What a gift and what a shot you are... I really like your vids, please keep posting them.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I love that slingshot..I'm almost positive I voted for it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Good to see you are the one who ended up with this...
> 
> The forward cant of the forks...love that. It adds just a little more draw length but it displays an aggressive pose which appeals to me as a slingshot frame.
> 
> What a gift and what a shot you are... I really like your vids, please keep posting them.


Thank you so much for the kind words . I'm glad you like the videos .


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

treefork said:


> Thank you Q ! You made more than my day with this fine shooter . I usually need a lanyard but not with this one . It opened my eyes to OTT style again .


What a great slingshot! a piece of art from the nature and from the hands of an artist!

And what a great shooting man! "It opened my eyes to OTT style again" hahaha we had the same experience.......2 naturals to open the eye to OTT again!

Take care

Volp


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Volp said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Q ! You made more than my day with this fine shooter . I usually need a lanyard but not with this one . It opened my eyes to OTT style again .
> ...


Thank you Volp . There is something amazing about shooting a slingshot made from a piece of wood grown and carved on the other side of the globe . If it wasn't for the internet and forum I wouldn't have the opportunity to connect with people all over the world . I show these to all the people I know . When I say something like " This one is from a guy in Portugal " , people are amazed .


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Love the frame, shooting and video....you are the man Marty. WTG


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Good SS and good Shooter!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

fsa46 said:


> Love the frame, shooting and video....you are the man Marty. WTG


Thanks Frank . You're ready . Hang a match and go for it ! It was very difficult and frustrating at first but worth it . It took quite awhile but once I seen fire I kept pushing . I judge my success by how much I'm on the match . Making contact and good strikes . Even the occasional decapitation . Not necessarily fire all the time .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

grappo73 said:


> Good SS and good Shooter!!!!


Thank you grappo73 !


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

The perfect slingshot, for an accurate shooter! Can´t beat that combo!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BAT said:


> The perfect slingshot, for an accurate shooter! Can´t beat that combo!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thank you BAT !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I just can't get enough of you guys striking matches!!! I mean really ... It's a match!!! Amazes me how you do it!!!got to love a small frame canted forks over the top!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> I just can't get enough of you guys striking matches!!! I mean really ... It's a match!!! Amazes me how you do it!!!got to love a small frame canted forks over the top!!!


It is the most satisfying target . The rush of excitement when you hear and see the shot land is addictive . I really mean addictive in every sense . Thanks for viewing and commenting . Give it a shot yourself !


----------

